# [SOLVED] Wireless connectivity issue



## Siid (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi,

I am running a rather old Dell Inspiron 6400 on Vista. Recently Virgin installed their latest Hub / wireless router for me and since then i cannot make a wireless connection to the internet. Before that I use to be able to connect to my old router (Linksys Wireless-G 2.4Ghz) no problem! 

I can connect via the ethernet cable no problems. The WiFi is on and even when I disconnect the ethernet cable, the bottom right hand corner symbol says that I am connected but I cannot load the internet and keeps giving me this message:

"The URL is not valid and cannot be loaded."

The Virgin Media support team ran a check and told me that my wirless adaptor is out of date and needs updating so I went on Dell Support, downloaded and installed the follwoing drivers but still no joy!

1) Broadcom diagnostic utility 440x 10/100 utility controller
2)Broadcom driver 440x 10/100 utility controller
3)Dell Driver Wireless 1390 WLAN Minicard

I have also ran a wireless WLAN utility diagnostic check through the control panel. In the Connection diagnostics, the Gateway IP Ping 'failed' and I think as result of that the Internet IP Ping, DNS IP ping and internet website domain name ping all 'skipped' but all else passed.

I hope I have provided all the info needed

Please help as this is getting rather frustrating!
Thanks in advance 
Sid


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Wireless connectivity issue*








and welcome to the Forum

Lets take a peek at your environment . . 

First:

Power Cycle everything . . Turn off the Modem, router and all pc's . . turn on the Modem and wait a few minutes for the lights to stabilize . . then turn on the router, then one pc at a time. See if you connect to the internet.

Then:

Remove all the stored wireless network profiles and search for the network again.

How to Remove Stored Wireless Network Profiles for XP, Vista, and Windows 7

Then: check your browser's settings, remove any proxy settings if foundhere's how.

Then:

with the pc connected to the router, Click on *Start* . . *Run* . . type *CMD* 

At the > prompt type type the following command: *IPCONFIG /ALL*


Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is NOT a space after the / in the following command.

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*. Come back here and Paste the results in a message.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.

then please Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## Siid (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Wireless connectivity issue*

Hi Rich,

I did as requested. Below and attached are the result;


Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.



Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : LAPTOP_01
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1C-26-91-84-0B
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controlle
r
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1C-23-A4-E5-40
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c56b:ec33:b8bb:aa21%9(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.2(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 18 October 2011 22:19:28
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 19 October 2011 00:25:32
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 201333795
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-0E-94-82-0E-00-1C-23-A4-E5-40

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100
194.168.8.100
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:79fb:2820:2d0b:3f57:fffd(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2820:2d0b:3f57:fffd%8(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Wireless connectivity issue*

Are you entering the WEP key when you try to connect to the router?

Your router is using channel 1 and a nearby router is on the same channel , , try changeing it to channel 8,9,10 and see if it is any better.


----------



## Siid (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Wireless connectivity issue*

Sorry Rich but i have no idea what a WEP key is, as such I doubt I am entering such a key to connect to the router.

Again not sure how to change the channel on the router. How can I change the channel on my router?

Thanks


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Wireless connectivity issue*

you wireless adapter is not set to use DHCP 


> DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No


that should be a yes - like the LAN info in the ipconfig /all

so do the following


Setup to Automatically get IP and DNS

VISTA
-----
* Setup to Automatically get an IP and DNS (DHCP) - for Vista *
Change TCP/IP settings


----------



## Siid (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Wireless connectivity issue*

Hi

Done the above and ran the ipconfig /all again, but the DHCP for wirelss adapter still appears as 'No' !


----------



## Siid (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Wireless connectivity issue*

Here is a screen dump of the cmd run......


Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : LAPTOP_01
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1C-26-91-84-0B
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::310e:9c6d:70fb:9687%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.104(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 167779366
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-0E-94-82-0E-00-1C-23-A4-E5-40

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controlle
r
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1C-23-A4-E5-40
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c56b:ec33:b8bb:aa21%9(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.2(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 19 October 2011 19:34:43
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 19 October 2011 20:41:47
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 201333795
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-0E-94-82-0E-00-1C-23-A4-E5-40

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100
194.168.8.100
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:79fb:14:3d57:3f57:fffd(Prefer
red)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::14:3d57:3f57:fffd%8(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{812319A7-C198-453D-A575-AD22C68BA
FCF}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{66080F87-7143-4077-A115-08A1DB86D
745}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Arezou>apconfig /all
'apconfig' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Users\Arezou>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : LAPTOP_01
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1C-26-91-84-0B
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::310e:9c6d:70fb:9687%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.104(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 167779366
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-0E-94-82-0E-00-1C-23-A4-E5-40

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controlle
r
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1C-23-A4-E5-40
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c56b:ec33:b8bb:aa21%9(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.2(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 19 October 2011 19:34:42
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 19 October 2011 20:41:47
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 201333795
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-0E-94-82-0E-00-1C-23-A4-E5-40

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100
194.168.8.100
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:79fb:14:3d57:3f57:fffd(Prefer
red)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::14:3d57:3f57:fffd%8(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{812319A7-C198-453D-A575-AD22C68BA
FCF}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{66080F87-7143-4077-A115-08A1DB86D
745}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Arezou>


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Wireless connectivity issue*

Siid why have you not changed your wireless to "obtain ip address automatically"?

You have the wrong ip information in your wireless. 
Do you know how to change this?


----------



## Siid (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Wireless connectivity issue*

Is it not what etaf (above) asked me to do as per below link which is what I did. 

*Setup to Automatically get an IP and DNS (DHCP) - for Vista *
Change TCP/IP settings

If this is not it, then I am not sure what I need to do - pls advise


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Wireless connectivity issue*

did you right click on the wireless connection 

can you post a screen shot of the settings

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here


----------



## Siid (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Wireless connectivity issue*

I did...screen shot of the result attached


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Wireless connectivity issue*

so click on the " obtain an IP address automatically " 

does it change ?


----------



## Siid (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Wireless connectivity issue*

Yes. all the fields such as IP address, Subnet mask, default gateway....go blank. I pressed ok and then it went to Wireless Network connection properties screen again which I clicked on 'close'. Other bottons / options on this pop up window are Install, uninstall, configure. Do i need to press any of these??


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Wireless connectivity issue*

no that should do it - and then you need to connect to the wireless network 

post another ipconfig /all


----------



## Siid (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Wireless connectivity issue*

*Vowwww, it works!!

I can't believe it worked. I keep checking the back for the ethernet cable!

Thank you all for you help and advice, much appreciated.

here is the latest ipconfig /all


Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : LAPTOP_01
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1C-26-91-84-0B
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::310e:9c6d:70fb:9687%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.6(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 19 October 2011 21:32:11
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 19 October 2011 23:02:17
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 167779366
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-0E-94-82-0E-00-1C-23-A4-E5-40

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100
194.168.8.100
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controlle
r
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1C-23-A4-E5-40
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c56b:ec33:b8bb:aa21%9(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.2(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 19 October 2011 19:34:42
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 19 October 2011 22:41:53
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 201333795
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-0E-94-82-0E-00-1C-23-A4-E5-40

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100
194.168.8.100
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:79fb:14:3d57:3f57:fffd(Prefer
red)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::14:3d57:3f57:fffd%8(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{812319A7-C198-453D-A575-AD22C68BA
FCF}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{66080F87-7143-4077-A115-08A1DB86D
745}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

*


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Wireless connectivity issue*

excellent - :4-cheers: thanks for letting us know
You can mark the thread solved - from the dropdown " thread tools" at the top of the page - choose "Mark Solved"


----------



## Siid (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Wireless connectivity issue*

Will do.

Thanks again.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Wireless connectivity issue*

Glad you got it working. I would suggest, as a best practice, you disable the interface you are not using. Don't leave both active. You do this by right mouse clicking on the connection and chosing 'disable' or 'enable' as the case maybe.


----------

